# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  موضوع متنوع : فرق عمل ، مشاريع ، تجارات منزلية 2

## um7oor

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ابدأ الجزء الثاني من الموضوع واللي تكلمت فيه سابقا عن فرق العمل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=16030574

طبعا هذا الموضوع بيكون اطول نسبيا لانه منوع 
التجارة المنزلية مجالها واسع ومن الافكار ما بيكون مميز او مكرر بس ما يمنع نعرضها ومهما كان في تشابه في مسمى التجارة بس كل وحدة تتميز بإسلوبها ولولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلعه
راح ينقسم موضوعي لعدة انواع (تجارة غذائية/تجارة يدوية............. الخ 
ميزت عرضي ان اتكلم عن فكرة وحدة لمشروع يعني تجارة بشي واحد احط عليها كامل التركيز
وبس احقق الربح ممكن اطورين من الفكرة
1
المشروع الاول :طباعة البحوث والتقارير ورسائل الماجستير متطلبات المشروع : جهاز حاسب آلي (متوفر لدى الكل)

كمية من الاقراص المضغوطة CDs للتخزين

القدرة على انجاز العمل في الفترة المحدده +سرعة الطباعة

الفئة المستهدفة : طلاب /اساتذه / موظفين 

الربح المتوقع : تحديد سعر طباعة الورقة (الطباعة من الاوراق المكتوبة يدويا إلى نسخة ألكترونية)
فلنفرض 5 دراهم للصفحة 
يعني إذا وصلج بحث مكتوب بخط اليد على 50 صفحة ×5 دراهم للصفحة = 250 درهم للبحث
وممكن اطورين المشروع
بشراء طابعة واوراق 




وهنية تحسبين تكلفة طباعة الورق مثلا درهمين للصفحة الملونه فعلى مثالنا السابق راح يكون 100درهم زيادة على طباعة الاوراق يعني ربحج عن البحث بعد طباعته 350 درهم مع اخذ الملاحظات حول التنسيق وحجم الخط وانتي وابداعج
لا تنسين ان صرفج الثابت بيكون على الاوراق والاحبار والسي دي اما الطابعة والكمبيوتر فمرة وحدة
للتوفير عبي الاحبار افضل من انج تشترين علب يديده 
ممكن تقدمين خدمة طباعة استكرات او طباعه اسماء على بطاقات الاعراس والمجال واسع
*******************************
2
المشروع الثاني 
توزيعات عطور عربية 
طبعا توزيعات الاعراس متوفرة ومتنوعة فكرتي هذي سهلة وبسطة بس بإيدج تخلينها مميزة
من خلال تجوالي بمحلات الدرهمين المتوفرة في كل امارة لاحظت وجود زجاجات العطر الكرستالية شكل حلو وراقي والسعر درهمين





كل ما هو مطلوب لها التجارة تشترين كميات تجارية من الزجاجات وبسعر الجملة بيطلع لج ارخص من درهمين يابلاش
الخطوة الثانية
لا تعبين في محل العطور صدقيني تعبئة الوحده ربع توله او اقل وراح يقولج تكلفة مبالغة للكمية اشتري عنه 5 غرش كبال (نفس غرش تعطير الضيوف الكبيرة )
واختاري العطور العربية الهادية والخاصة بالاعراس اللي يدورون فيها مو فرنسي 



وابتدي عبي بروحج كل زجاجة اقل من ربع تولة والغرشة الكبيرة الوحدة ممكن تعبي لج 50 او 60 علبة صغيرة 
حسب الحجم
الخطوة الاخيرة طريقة التغليف اما تشترين بكسات صغيرة ومتوفرة بدرهمين وتحطينها فيها 

او تاخذين صينية وتصفينهم بطريقة حلوة للتوزيع


الشكل نفسة راح يفرض السعر أن بعتي الغرشه الوحدة ب10 محد بيقول لج وايد ممكن تبيعين الصينية الوحدة واللي تضم 50زجاجه ب500 درهم 
حساب التكلفة 
فالنفرض ان طلب منج 50 غرشة عطر كرستالية كتوزيع 
سعر الزجاجات 50× درهمين =100 درهم وإذا حسبتي سعر الجملة ممكن يطلع لج 80 درهم بس
سعر العطر نقول 150 درهم وراح تعبين فيه الزجاجات لا تنسين ان سعر العطر يتفاوت وحسب نوع العطر تحددين السعر
سعر الصينية نقول =40 درهم
شرايط وتور وسوالف تزيين =30
اجمالي الصرف 80+150+40+30= 300 درهم 
وبعتي الصينية ب500 فربحج راح يكون 200 درهم وهكذا 
الاعداد تقريبية ممكن تزيد ممكن تقل وانتي وشطارتج
-----------------------------------
*
يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## um7oor

*3 المشروع الثالث غذائي (الميني ساندويش)
طبعا تناولت الموضوع سابقا في موضوع الاخت ام سلطان بس بتكلم فيه بتفصيل اكثر
الفئة المستهدفة للموظفات والمدرسات طبعا ميني ساندويش مو فطاير لان مطاعم الفطاير كثيرة وصار في نوع من الملل من الفطاير 

الاحتياجات ( صمون صغااار +توست ابيض او اسمر للي مسويات رجيم خلي مخبز معين يوفر لج طلباتج من التوست والميني صمون فريش ويوميا )






او حتى خبز التورتيلا باي نكهه

وتشكيلة الحشو بتكون بسيطة وسهلة ومنوعة جدا جدا (جبن بأنواعه وبحشوات مختلفه جبن مع زعتر مرتديلا خيار نعناع زيتون شطه مربى بيض سلمون لبنه فول دياي مايونيز .........والمجال واسع )
ركزي في طلبياتج على بيع صياني فيها تشكيلة مثلا 10 انواع او حشوات وكل نوع مثلا 10 ميني ساندويش يعني بيكون بسيطه على اعتبار ان سندويش التوست الوحدة بتقسمينها ل4






التكلفة 
بتكون بسيطة لان حجم المستقل قليل و الحشو كميته قليله
مثال كيس السلايس فيه 16 او 18 شريحة يعني 9 سندويشات كبار وبتقسيمهم ل4 بيكون العدد 36 مني ساندويش
نفرض سوينا كيس سلايس ابيض (السعر 3 او 5 دراهم) وكيس اسمر(بسعر 3 او 5 دراهم) بحشوات مختلفه
(جبن مع زعتر مرتديلا خيار نعناع زيتون شطه مربى بيض سلمون لبنه فول....... الكميات المستقلة قليله مقارنه باللي سويناه)
بيطلع عندنا 72 ميني ساندويش ونقول بعد حشينا 3 خبزات تورتيلا (بدرهم) وكل رول قطعناه ل10 ميني رول
هذي 30 ميني رول 
يعني 72 +30 = 102 
نعبي صينيتين بلاستيك كل صينية 51 ميني ساندويش مشكله 
نحسب كم خسرنا الخبز مثل ما ذكرنا فوق 10 دراهم الحشوات قيمه مقطوعة من كمية كبيرة وبشرح لكم شو اقصد بس بنحط مبدئيا 30 درهم 
الصياني سعر الوحدة 6 دراهم يعني 12 
يعني 10+12+30=52 درهم تكلفة صينيتين 
وانا بنبيع الصينية الوحدة ب 60 درهم يعني الثنتين ب120 
الربح 68 درهم 
صينية مثل هذي فيج تبيعينها بـ150 درهم وانتي مرتاحة



القيمة المقطوعة : فالنفرض انج اشتريتي شدة سلايس جبن 24 حبة وعلبة لبنه وعلبة فول وكرتون بيض وعلبة مرتديلا ........الخ ممكن يطلع لج السعر 50 او 60 
في حال يتج طلبية ب40 ميني ساندويج بحشوات مختلفة 
اهنيه ما بتقولين ان الحشو كلفج 60 درهم لانج ممكن تستخدمين 6 بيضات بس ونص شرايح السلايس ونص علبة الفول ونص كيس المرتديلا 
وبالتالي يضل فيه كمية فائضة لطلبيات ثانية 
اتمنى تكون الفكرة وصلت



يتبع
*

----------


## um7oor

4 
المشروع الرابع بيع اجبان 
مشروع جربته ولاقى نجاح ولولا توظفت جان استمريت فيه 
الفئة المستهدفة : الجميع 
انا بديته بالفريج ووصل لفرجان ثانية 
المطلوب :
علب بلاستيكية 


اشتري بالجملة واختاري حجمين افضل 
ثاني شي زيت زيتون خذي المكرر اللي لونه اصفر مو نخب اول اللي لونة اخضر لانه اغلى وما ينفع للجبن وايد وخذي العلب الحديد الكبيرة مو الزجاجات اللي باللتر لانج بتحتاجين كميات

اجبان وافضل تختارين نوع واحد (فيتا سعودي)


لبنه خذي العلب الكبيرة 


زيتون اسود مقطع بعلب كبيرة ينباعن بتنكات كبيرة

الحشوات:
فلفل احمر (اشتري الحبات الناشفه واطحنيها)
مكدوس
حبة البركة
خيار مخلل
زعتر
مرتديلا
زيتون 
نعناع 
............الخ 




وممكن تدمجين بين الخلطات وصدقيني راح يعجب الكل
ممكن تبيعين هالعلب ب30 درهم والاصغر ب25
عن تجربة سعر جبن الفيتا السعودي الكيلو 15 درهم والكيلو الواحد يعبي لنا علبتين بإختلاف الحشو
خلال بيعي للجبن كنت ابيع اشياء ثانية مثلا اعبي في العلب خيار مخلل مقطع شرايح واضيف له نعناع وفلفل 
اوعلبة زيتون مقطع مع شطة وتكون علبة الزيتون كلفتني 10 دراهم وبإضافة شطة صار منتج يديد ابيعة ب25

واطبعي ورقة بمنتجاتج واسعارج واستكرات على العلب وبس
-----------------------------------------------------------------
انا بوقف في حال حد عندة استفسار او اضافه 
ولحد ما اجهز باقي المشاريع المنزلية 
الموضوع متعوب عليه وما ابي إلا دعوة حلوة

----------


## ملكة الشوق

يزاج الله الف خير اختي وماقصرتي على المشاريع السهله والمربحه وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## كارهة حياتي

مشكوره ماقصرتي

افكارج حلوه

----------


## شجون 2009

يزاج الله خير 

وفتح الله عليج اوسع ابواب رزقه اختي 

كفيتي ووفيتي 

فعلا فيه اسر تكون محتاجه 

بس لو نشغل هذا العقل بنخترع اشياااء وااايد ^^

الله يبارك فيج اختي ...

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاج الله خير الغالية .. و يعطيج العافية على الجهد الطيب ..

----------


## ((أم_حمد))

الله ييزيج خير ماقصرتي افكارج رووعة ما شاء الله ...
تابعي ونحن متابعين..
والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## um7oor

مشكورات خواتي على ردودكم وتشجيعكم وان شاء الله احط باقي المشاريع جريب

----------


## شوكليت توي

مشكوره أختي على أفكار

----------


## Looooonely

بانتظار التكملة ^^

----------


## أم مريــوم

ماشاءالله عليج افكارج عجيبة... الله يوفقج ان شاء الله ويوفقنا معاج

يزاج الله الف خير

دمتي

----------


## النرجس

يزاج الله خير اختي وما قصرتي 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## um7oor

الشكر موصول لكم خواتي 
كل من دخل ورد 
وان شاء الله احط التكملة جريب

----------


## زعابية غاوية

أفكارج حلوووووووووووووه.

----------


## om_shamsa

الله يوفقج في مساعيج يالغلا 

ومثل ماقالوا الخوات في حريم محتايه وحابه تعتمد على نفسها وأفكارج تساااعد وااااااايد

الله يكثر خيرج ويوفقج ويحطه لج في ميزان حسناتج إن شاءالله

----------


## الدانه 2009

في ميزان حسناتج إن شاءالله

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

يزاج الله خير الغالية .. و يعطيج العافية على الجهد الطيب

----------


## أم ماااااااجد

يا سلام هاي المشاركات والا فلا 

والله وفيتي وكفيتي 

فعلا مبدعه الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## m-zahran

جزاكي الله كل خير علي افكارك الحلوه

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

الغاليه ممكن اتسوين لي بروجكت عن الميكب

----------


## حرمه يديده

مشكوووووووره اختي .. انا وايد استفدت و جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله .. الفراغ و الحاااجه تخلي الواحد يفكر ب مليوون شغله عشان يحصل الرزق الحلال ..

----------


## بنت تيبات

تسلم يمناج اختي ع الموضوع المميز
انا حبيت فكرة الاجبان 
بس ياريت تعطينا الحلطات بالتفصيل أكثر

----------


## الراقيـه

الله يجزيج الجنه ،،، أفكار و لا أروع

----------


## ALROA

صراحة افكارك ساعدتني ربي ينورك ان شاءالله...
متابعين معاكي  :Smile:

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

مشكورة على الأفكار الحلوه وطريقة عرظج إلها مميزه وتفتح النفس في القرايه  :Smile:

----------


## أم خليل

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

ما قصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي فديتج

ساعدتيني وايد في الافكار لاني توني تاجره مبتدأه جريب ان شا ءالله

----------


## مرحة

يزاج الله خير 

الله يوفقج و ييسر امورج..

----------


## um7oor

مشكورات خواتي على المرور والتشجيع وجااري وضع اجزء الثاني في الموضوع نفسه

----------


## جريئة

مشكووووووووووووووووورة اختي الصراحة ما قصرت

و عطيتيني أفكار

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

يزاااااااااااج الله الف خير

----------


## أحلام علي

مبدعة

^^

----------


## فراشـــهـ

افكار حلوه تسلمين الغاليه
الله يوفقج فحياتج انشالله

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم عمر 2004

وربي مافي حد مثلج يا ام حور,,
الكل يخاف يقول شي عن تجارته عسب محد ياخذ فكرته,,
ربي يسعدج ويسخر لج زوجج ويحميكم من كل شر يارب ,,

----------


## علوه

ما شالله تسلمين والله على هالافكار الروعه

----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

مشكوره ياختيه وربي يوفقج عطيتينا افكار حلوه

----------


## همس العنود

تابعت الموضوع وعيبتني الافكار 

وحبيت اكون فريق عمل والحين قاعده اجمع افكاري وقلت بالمره اشوف منو من البنات إلي حابه تدخل معي في هذا الفريق 

واتمنى التجاوب من قبل البنات

----------


## 3lya

> تابعت الموضوع وعيبتني الافكار 
> 
> وحبيت اكون فريق عمل والحين قاعده اجمع افكاري وقلت بالمره اشوف منو من البنات إلي حابه تدخل معي في هذا الفريق 
> 
> واتمنى التجاوب من قبل البنات


شو ناويه تسوين يمكن اشتررك معاج

----------


## همس العنود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
خطواتي الاولى

أولا : تجمع من إمارة وحده وبعد ما امانع اذ اتعددت الامارات بس بشرط التواجد بالامارة واحده 

ثانيا : بنحدد مكان لتجمع 

ثالثا : طرح الفكرة ناخذ خبرات بعض والافكار والمقترحات 

رابعا: تشكيل اللجه للفريق وإعداد مسمى وشعار 

خامسا : عرض خدماتنا على بعض المؤوسسات مثل المدارس و.... لخ 

سادسا : البدء بالعمل

----------


## ميسي

يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## al-raheel

يزاااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتج غلاي 

^^

----------


## زكية الذكية

حلوه الافكار يعطيج العافيه

----------


## 3lya

حبيت اضيف تقدرين
تبيعين شبه مطحونه مع مسك حق العرق وتحطينها في علبه حلوه
ولا كريمات معطره بعطور فرنسيه وعربيه

----------


## مروهاج

*بصراحه اطالب بتثبيت لموضوعج*

----------


## um7oor

*مشكورات خواتي 
ومتابعتكم تشجيع لي 
كم تسوى دعوة حلوة منكم 
اتمنى اني اكون ساعدت ولو بفكرة وبإذن الله كل جديد راح احطه لكم
شكري لكل من دخل مواضيعي واطلع عليهم وكل من شكرني ودعا لي 
الله يسر لكم تجارتكم ويرزكم
وبإذن الله ترقبو المزيد*

----------


## um7oor

يرفع 


للإستفادة

دمتم بود

----------


## هجوري الجوري

روووووووووعه الافكار 
ربي يوفجج

----------


## ام مساعد

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام محمد 4

يزاج الله الف خير اختي وماقصرتي على المشاريع السهله والمربحه وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مريوم الأموره

ماشاءالله عليج خطيره وذكيه الله يوفقج ويسهل عليج ويعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

يزاج الله الف خير الغلا

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

الموضووووع رووعة الغالية و الله انا من زمان ابغي حد يعطيني شرات هالافكار

----------


## ashwaq

ماشاء الله عليج 


مشكوره يالغاليه والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## um7oor

*مشكورات خواتي على الردود الطيبة*

----------


## سيدة الوروود

مشكوره غناتي.. 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## uae13122



----------


## نيمو

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم رشود

الغالية أم حور بما أنج خبره في الجبن ما شاء الله والله يزيدج من نعيمه
بغيت أسألج سؤال أنا كل ما اسوي جبن بالفلفل الأخضر يطلع ماء ويتم سائل شو السبب يا ليت تفيديني
وجزاج الله عني كل خير

----------


## جميرا

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ابدأ الجزء الثاني من الموضوع واللي تكلمت فيه سابقا عن فرق العمل
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=16030574
> 
> طبعا هذا الموضوع بيكون اطول نسبيا لانه منوع 
> التجارة المنزلية مجالها واسع ومن الافكار ما بيكون مميز او مكرر بس ما يمنع نعرضها ومهما كان في تشابه في مسمى التجارة بس كل وحدة تتميز بإسلوبها ولولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلعه
> راح ينقسم موضوعي لعدة انواع (تجارة غذائية/تجارة يدوية............. الخ 
> ميزت عرضي ان اتكلم عن فكرة وحدة لمشروع يعني تجارة بشي واحد احط عليها كامل التركيز
> وبس احقق الربح ممكن اطورين من الفكرة
> ...


مشكوره ماقصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## Nourfm

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته‘
جزاك الله الف خير ، بالفعل مجهود عظيم و أفكار حلوة مطروحة و مدروسة جيدا".
أنا مهندسة مدني خبرة 17 عاما" في ادارة المشتريات و المبيعات و العقود الخاصة بها ، عتدي رأس مال بسيط و افكر في افتتاح مكتب تنفيذي و لكنني مترددة و مازلت بحاجة لتشجيع أو نصيحة مفيدة:
فكرة المكتب تقوم على القيام بعمليات إصدارأوامر الشراء أو عقود البيع نيابة عن العميلة و ابرام الصفقات بأفضل الأسعار و العروض حيث انه لدي كثير من الموردين في جميع المجالات الهندسية و غير الهندسية و هذه العمليات تتضمن صفقات إنجاز اعمال و خدمات هندسية و غير هندسية و ليس فقط بنود مشتريات مع مراقبة تنفيذ الخدمات أو توريد المواد المذكورة في هذه العقود بالشكل الصحيح و بما يرضي العميلة ( حيث أرغب بتخصيصه للسيدات فقط) هل هذه الفكرة جيدة و يمكن أن تنجح أم أن هذا النوع من المكاتب غير معروف أو متداول بعد في بلادنا ؟
بانتظار نصيحتك الموقرة
مع خالص الشكر و التقدير

----------


## نجود الرياض

الله يوفقك

----------


## A M N A

ماشاء الله على افكارج وعرضج وطرحج للموضوع واااااايد واااااااااو

موفقه يارب

----------


## Mis.Rayan

يزاج الله خير على هالأفكار الطيبة

----------


## um7oor

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم رشود


الغالية أم حور بما أنج خبره في الجبن ما شاء الله والله يزيدج من نعيمه
بغيت أسألج سؤال أنا كل ما اسوي جبن بالفلفل الأخضر يطلع ماء ويتم سائل شو السبب يا ليت تفيديني
وجزاج الله عني كل خير


مرحبا يا اختي بس ياريت توضحي لي طريقتج بالضبط ونوع الجبن وبخصوص الفلفل هل قصدج

الحار الاخضرgreen chlili


او الاخضر اليابسdry chili


او المخلل _halipino pickle


او الفلفل الاخضر البارد green peper


وان شاء الله اعطيج الطريقة*

----------


## um7oor

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته‘
> جزاك الله الف خير ، بالفعل مجهود عظيم و أفكار حلوة مطروحة و مدروسة جيدا".
> أنا مهندسة مدني خبرة 17 عاما" في ادارة المشتريات و المبيعات و العقود الخاصة بها ، عتدي رأس مال بسيط و افكر في افتتاح مكتب تنفيذي و لكنني مترددة و مازلت بحاجة لتشجيع أو نصيحة مفيدة:
> فكرة المكتب تقوم على القيام بعمليات إصدارأوامر الشراء أو عقود البيع نيابة عن العميلة و ابرام الصفقات بأفضل الأسعار و العروض حيث انه لدي كثير من الموردين في جميع المجالات الهندسية و غير الهندسية و هذه العمليات تتضمن صفقات إنجاز اعمال و خدمات هندسية و غير هندسية و ليس فقط بنود مشتريات مع مراقبة تنفيذ الخدمات أو توريد المواد المذكورة في هذه العقود بالشكل الصحيح و بما يرضي العميلة ( حيث أرغب بتخصيصه للسيدات فقط) هل هذه الفكرة جيدة و يمكن أن تنجح أم أن هذا النوع من المكاتب غير معروف أو متداول بعد في بلادنا ؟
> بانتظار نصيحتك الموقرة
> مع خالص الشكر و التقدير


*

مرحبا يا اختي بما انج مهندسة انشائية وعندج مثل هذي الخبرات حلو انج تفتحين مثل هالمكاتب 
بس انتي ما بتحتاجين مكتب وتعتمدين على خبرتج بس
مجال العقود يحتاج لخبير قانوني خاص بإبرام العقود احيانا تختلف صياغة العقود ويمكن تكون فيها ثغرات قانونية ممكن من خلالها يتم اختراق العقد
تعاملج مع الموردين وطرق تقديم الكوتيشنات وعروض الاسعار بعد تحتاج لمتابعة مو بس اثنا عمليات الشراء لأ حتى المتابعة بعد الشراء لازم تكون عندج خبره في QM 
quality management يعني متابعة جودة المادة ومو بس في عملية الشراء حتى في انجاز التعاملات والمشاريع لازم يكون في رقابة جودة
مشروعج إذا اقتصرتية على النساء فقط راح يكون العائد قليل جدا اغلب الصفقات الكبيرة اللي تستهدفينها تكون لرجال اعمال او نساء عندهم مشاريع ذات راس مال ضخم نوعا ما 
ممكن تستهدفين الجهات الحكومية وبعض المؤسسات الخاصة وتخاطبين قسم المشتريات عندهم بخصوص خبرتج في مواضيع عروض الاسعار والتعاملات مع الموردين وعلاقاتج 
بما ان راس المال عندج قليل فإنتي محتاجة اكيد لشركاء والشركاء على اختلاف خبراتهم راح يزيد من نجاح مشروعج
ممكن مبدأيا تبدين بمشروع شخصي خاص فيج ومن الربح ممكن تكبرين نطاق عملج وتفتحين هالمكتب 
كونج مهندسة انشائية ممكن تنفذين كذا مشروع مثل:
1\تبيعين كتيبات لإشتراطات هندسية لفلل او بنايات يعني من ناحية خبرتج المدنية يعني تحطين الشروط الفنية من فاونديشن واساسات وارتدادات واي شي يخص مجال البنا والمشاريع وتكون دراسات مدعمة بسكتشات ومخططات وتبعين الكتيبات او السيدسهات على بعض المكاتب الاستشارية او الافراد 
2\ ممكن تستغلين علاقاتج مع مهندسين معماريين ويحطون لج تصاميم مبسطة لفلل دور اول \ دورين
او بنايات \جي+1 او جي+2 ............الخ
3\ممكن تلفين على المكاتب تاخذين نسخ من بيوت تم انجازها ومعتمدة معماريا وانشائيا وتسوينه ككتيب يباع للأفراد اللي حابين يبنون بيوت مضمونه وبمواصفات معتمدة
4\تسوين نماذج لعقود عمل او عقود مشاريع او تبادل خدمات بالعربي والانجليزي بصيغ قانونية معتمدة او حتى RFP لأي منتج 
5\ ممكن كتيب لأشتراطات لوحات ارشاديةاو اعلانية معتمدة القياسات والمتيريال وبعد ما تكتبين شرح كامل لفاونديشن والمتيريال وارتدادات الرياح ........... الخ وتبيعينهم للشركات اللي تنجز هالنوع من اللوحات شركات دعاية واعلان شركات تركيب لوحات ......الخ
والسموحة فديتج هاللي عندي وخبرتي في هالمجال متواضعة ومحدودة وربي يوفقج*

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير الغالية على الرد

طريقتي : الجبن الأبيض المراعي إللي في الكراتين + فلفل بارد بكل ألوانه + ليمون أصفر + ثوم وبس

ياليت أختي تفيديني بطريقتج 

وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يرفع قدرج في الدنيا والآخرة ويرزقج الرزق الوفير الحلال الطيب على حبج لمساعدة الناس وإفادة أخواتج المسلمات

----------


## ربوع الامارات

يزااج الله خير ،، ماقصرتي الغاليه ،، افكارج حلوة وعيبتني ،،

وان شاء الله ابتدي بمشروع واحد من المشاريع اللي ذكرتيها ،،

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## Nourfm

يا إلهي ، لأ ، انتي عندك خبرة كبير كتير كتير كمان ، أنا خبرتي الهندسية الانشائية ليست قوية لدرجة تأليف كتيبات حيث أن خبرتي كلها كانت في المبيعات و المستريات و متابعة التنفيذ سواء مبيعات أو مشتريات و نعم عندي خبرة في متابعة التوريد و صياغة اوامر الشراء أو حتى عقود المقاولين و الاستشاريين حسب كل حالة و ما تقتضي من الشروط و حسب رغبات العميل ، فقد قضيت 6 سنوات في مبيعات عقود تنفيذ أبنية معدنية و بعدها ثلاث سنوات في بلدية دبي في المشتريات و بعدها التخطيط و المتابعة و ذلك في ادارة المشاريع العامة ، و بعدها أربع سنوات مدير قسم المشتريات في شركة مقاولات كبرى تعمل في أبوظبي و دبي و الشراء كان يتم لمواد المشاريع التي كانت قيمتها بمئات الملايين من الدراهم و كذلك كان يتم التعاقد مع مقاولي الباطن بعقود قوية جدا" لا ثغرات فيها الا في حالات كنا نريد التساهل فيها، بالاضافة لللقيام بالمفاوضات الضرورية لاغلا الصفقات الكبرى و الصغرى بما فيها الخدمات المختلفة ، كما كانت تضم أيضا أوامر شراء بشروط منيعة جدا لآليات و معدات حسب الطلب و دائما" كنت أدير ستاف مؤلف من 5 أشخاص على الأقل الى 10 موظفين على الأكثر.
أعجبتني خبرتك و جوابك المهتم و الأنيق و يسعدني جدا" أن استلم منك أفكارا" أكثر حيث يظهر لي أنك مبدعة في مجال البزنس و أنا مازلت بعقلية موظفة خبرتي في العمل الخاص معدومة و لكن لا تنقصني الجرأة أبدا" أما و قد عرفتي خبرتي مبدئيا هل لديك ابداعات أخرى تجاهي يمكن أن تتكرمي علي بها؟
أشكرك الشكر الجزيل و تشرفت بمعرفتك كثيرا"

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

بارك الله فيج يالغالية

ويزاج كل خير على هالأفكار الحلوة

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## ليالي الامارات

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> وفتح الله عليج اوسع ابواب رزقه اختي 
> 
> كفيتي ووفيتي 
> 
> فعلا فيه اسر تكون محتاجه 
> 
> بس لو نشغل هذا العقل بنخترع اشياااء وااايد ^^
> ...


هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

آمييييييييين ياااااااااااااارب الله يبارك فيج وفيما قدمتيه لنا


سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## fiafy

ما شاء الله عليج الغلا

ابدعتي والله بكل هالافكار الحلوه

الله يوفقج في الدنيا والاخره يار ب

----------


## الغزلان

مشكوره ماقصرتي

افكارج حلوه

----------


## أم موزوة

جزاج الله خير قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه)صدق عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام وأنت كذلك

فتح الله عليج اوسع ابواب رزقه اختي 

كفيتي ووفيتي 

فعلا فيه اسر تكون محتاجه 

بس لو نشغل هذا العقل بنخترع اشياااء وااايد ^^

الله يبارك فيج اختي ...

----------


## um7oor

*مشكورين خواتي على متابعتكم و ردودكم 
دعواتكم*

----------


## ماما سلطان

باين ان الموضوع متعوب عليه- الله يعطيج العافيه.

----------


## غلات الروح

افكار حلوة

----------


## جـورية العين

يغلق لقدم الموضوع

----------

